# Preference when shooting flake



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

Lighter or darker than flake?
I normally been shooting darker base first. :dunno: 
Might try black base on my next one,old school style.


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Nov 10 2010, 12:39 PM~19034106
> *Lighter or darker than flake?
> I normally been shooting darker base first. :dunno:
> Might try black base on my next one,old school style.
> *


ive been doing all black base and flake over that  i love the deptht the black gives the flake. i know they just bikes but this what i did this summer. all micro flake.


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Nov 10 2010, 12:33 PM~19034381
> *ive been doing all black base and flake over that   i love the deptht the black gives the flake. i know they just bikes but this what i did this summer. all micro flake.
> 
> 
> ...


NICE WORK!! :yes: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@Nov 10 2010, 02:04 PM~19034555
> *NICE WORK!! :yes:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Nov 10 2010, 01:11 PM~19034599
> *thanks
> *


your welcome I did a beach criuser with the red micro flake black base is bad ass!!


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

oh and my Van


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@Nov 10 2010, 02:18 PM~19034635
> *your welcome I did a beach criuser with the red micro flake  black base is bad ass!!
> *


thats what the red frame i did has. hok red micro flake


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Nov 10 2010, 01:24 PM~19034698
> *thats what the red frame i did has. hok red micro flake
> *


ha ha ha me to!!


----------



## lowcote (Sep 10, 2008)

You spraying it in the clear or you spray it in intercoat


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@Nov 10 2010, 02:31 PM~19034762
> *ha ha ha me to!!
> 
> 
> ...


same can i have :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowcote_@Nov 10 2010, 02:50 PM~19034898
> *You spraying it in the clear or you spray it in intercoat
> *


i spray it right in da clear.


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Nov 10 2010, 01:33 PM~19034381
> *ive been doing all black base and flake over that   i love the deptht the black gives the flake. i know they just bikes but this what i did this summer. all micro flake.
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good!
Just ordered a pound of lazer green from detonater(your post inspired me to get it,looks bad-ass),can't wait to see what it looks like sprayed out.


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowcote_@Nov 10 2010, 02:50 PM~19034898
> *You spraying it in the clear or you spray it in intercoat
> *


I've done both ways,interclear gives less chance of runs,and not as thick of a film build.


----------



## Rags_87Caddy (Nov 9, 2010)

Hey maybe you could help me out Im going to be painting my 87 Caddy this spring I want to paint it Tangerine Kandy with flake but ive never shot flake before so im going to do a bunch of test panel's first to get it down. what colour of flake should I get im going to be laying down a silver base should I get silver flakes because im shooting Kandy over them anyhow or would I be better off getting Orange flakes?? and I've seen this Flakebuster product too wondering if you have ever flaked with that method and if it is any good. thanks


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rags_87Caddy_@Nov 12 2010, 12:40 AM~19048853
> *Hey maybe you could help me out Im going to be painting my 87 Caddy this spring I want to paint it Tangerine Kandy with flake but ive never shot flake before so im going to do a bunch of test panel's first to get it down.  what colour of flake should I get im going to be laying down a silver base should I get silver flakes because im shooting Kandy over them anyhow or would I be better off getting Orange flakes??  and I've seen this Flakebuster product too wondering if you have ever flaked with that method and if it is any good.  thanks
> 
> 
> ...


first invest in a flake gun you can get this one off ebay. the same one i use works awesome. if ur gonna candy and ur laying silver base use silver flake. anything else will look like black pepper. picture black pepper over mashed potatoes :biggrin: 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/2-5-HVLP-SP...omotiveQ5fTools


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> first invest in a flake gun you can get this one off ebay. the same one i use works awesome. if ur gonna candy and ur laying silver base use silver flake. anything else will look like black pepper. picture black pepper over mashed potatoes :biggrin:
> 
> 
> yup silver :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Rags_87Caddy_@Nov 11 2010, 11:40 PM~19048853
> *Hey maybe you could help me out Im going to be painting my 87 Caddy this spring I want to paint it Tangerine Kandy with flake but ive never shot flake before so im going to do a bunch of test panel's first to get it down.  what colour of flake should I get im going to be laying down a silver base should I get silver flakes because im shooting Kandy over them anyhow or would I be better off getting Orange flakes??  and I've seen this Flakebuster product too wondering if you have ever flaked with that method and if it is any good.  thanks
> 
> 
> ...


oh and if your going to do it pratice with big test panels because flake is different from regular base so is candy with both you have to go all the way across the car because if not you will get more flake on one part of the car than the other parts of the car and it has to be even and the same coats of flake, its pretty much like spraying candy but yea practice unless your comfortable with the gun


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

PRIMERED











FLAKED


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Nov 14 2010, 12:46 PM~19061531
> *PRIMERED
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: nice, what base flake and process? what size flake too...


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Nov 13 2010, 07:46 PM~19061531
> *PRIMERED
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@Nov 14 2010, 06:37 AM~19063738
> *:thumbsup: nice, what base flake and process? what size flake too...
> *


THE FIRST PIC IS THE BASE, ALL FLAKE FROM THERE, 22 JARS OF HOUSE OF COLOR ROYAL BLUE, AND 7 GALLONS TOTAL OF CLEAR


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Nov 14 2010, 06:45 PM~19067355
> *THE FIRST PIC IS THE BASE, ALL FLAKE FROM THERE, 22 JARS OF HOUSE OF COLOR ROYAL BLUE, AND 7 GALLONS TOTAL OF CLEAR
> *


Thats 8 1/4 pounds of flake..

Hok jars are 6oz's X 22 = 132 oz's devided by 16oz's = 8.25


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Nov 14 2010, 09:08 PM~19068251
> *Thats 8 1/4 pounds of flake..
> *


 :0 :happysad:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Nov 14 2010, 09:08 PM~19068251
> *Thats 8 1/4 pounds of flake..
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: god damn


----------



## Rags_87Caddy (Nov 9, 2010)

Hey man thanks alot thats deffenlty going help me out. what size of flake would be the best to start out with? is there a certain size of flake thats going to lay out easier than others ? Like a smaller flake with lay out easy that a big flake right?


----------



## Rags_87Caddy (Nov 9, 2010)

Thats a sicik Impala Nice work!


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Rags_87Caddy_@Nov 14 2010, 09:18 PM~19068967
> *Hey man thanks alot thats deffenlty going help me out.  what size of flake would be the best to start out with? is there a certain size of flake thats going to lay out easier than others ? Like a smaller flake with lay out easy that a big flake right?
> *


Standard micro .008 and medium .015 will lay out just fine. you could even mix the two.. for example look at the glass house Joe sprayed this past week..

Over $880+ for 8 lbs of Hok 22 jars aprox $40 per jar, or save and get the same of SparkleEfx at $440. 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry19065135


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

baby jesus in the manger! 8.25 lbs of flake! thats buckin fananas. so how you mix in the flake? half jar per a quart or somthing? how many coats of clear after the flake (before flow coating)


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@Nov 15 2010, 01:19 AM~19070570
> *baby jesus in the manger! 8.25 lbs of flake! thats buckin fananas. so how you mix in the flake? half jar per a quart or somthing? how many coats of clear after the flake (before flow coating)
> *


Based on what Bigdirty has stated.. 22 jars with 7 gallons of clear. that's about 1 lb per gallon. or 4oz jar per quart.


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

he would have used clear to lock in the flake and then when its flo coated... would be less than 4 per gallon. just assuming though...


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@Nov 15 2010, 01:32 AM~19070593
> *he would have used clear to lock in the flake and then when its flo coated... would be less than 4 per gallon. just assuming though...
> *


agreed, maybe 6oz per qt with that leaving a gallon for final coverage, or last gallon was hi solids. don't know for sure.. but thats a hella flake job..


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

so i take it 8 lbs of flake would be full coverage....


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@Nov 15 2010, 01:44 PM~19073673
> *so i take it 8 lbs of flake would be full coverage....
> *


I've seen it done with less. Are you getting ready to flake out something?


----------



## scrape'n-by (Jul 17, 2009)

depending on what your painting..small projects we have used slat and pepper shakers to cover objects being flaked..lot less mess..just spray pattern with light coat of clear then sprinkle the flakes on to it..darker base will give more depth for sure like in pics where lighter with pop more in the sun..make sure to spray plenty of clear,and cut and buff..lots of it..to me flake busters suck and make a mess..try the new hok flake carrier works good too..


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by scrape'n-by_@Nov 15 2010, 07:36 PM~19076249
> *depending on what your painting..small projects we have used slat and pepper shakers to cover objects being flaked..lot less mess..just spray pattern with light coat of clear then sprinkle the flakes on to it..darker base will give more depth for sure like in pics where lighter with pop more in the sun..make sure to spray plenty of clear,and cut and buff..lots of it..to me flake busters suck and make a mess..try the new hok flake carrier works good too..
> *


Whats the new carrier called?
Is it V.O.C compliant?
We have the same rules as Cali. up here now. 
I was thinking of trying the salt shaker trick with my steering wheel,as it wastes too much spraying something oddball shaped and small.


----------



## scrape'n-by (Jul 17, 2009)

it is v.o.c. and its called hok flake carrier..instead of using intercoat clear..it flows better laying the flakes down..or just ground out what ever your painting..for big projects i use a primer gun with a 2.5 tip and works well..


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Nov 15 2010, 07:40 PM~19076293
> *Whats the new carrier called?
> Is it V.O.C compliant?
> We have the same rules as Cali. up here now.
> ...


i just tried the "shaker" method on a harley tank graphic. it worked better than i thought.


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Nov 16 2010, 06:51 AM~19073715
> *I've seen it done with less. Are you getting ready to flake out something?
> *



yea but i bought a pound of red .015's from fiberglast website before you started your thread. but i was wondering if a pound was enough. its the size of an impala (95-96). im going with a solid red base coat and then flake the daylights out of it.


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@Nov 16 2010, 12:21 AM~19079997
> *yea but i bought a pound of red .015's from fiberglast website before you started your thread. but i was wondering if a pound was enough. its the size of an impala (95-96). im going with a solid red base coat and then flake the daylights out of it.
> *


With the red base you will get an awsom effect, I think you'll be happy with that.. You could always add more if you feel you need it..


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Nov 14 2010, 10:08 PM~19068251
> *Thats 8 1/4 pounds of flake..
> 
> Hok jars are 6oz's X 22 = 132 oz's devided by 16oz's = 8.25
> *


HAHAHAHA MY BOY CALLS CARS FLAKED LIKE MINE, DIRTY FLAKED. CAUSE I JUST WENT OVERBOARD. BUT THE LOOK IT JUST CRAZY

WENT THROUGH 2 BOXES OF THESE, 16 IN ALL THE FIRST TIME AROUND. THE PAINTER USED A BASE 2K PRIMER. THEN WENT FROM THERE WITH FLAKE, AND INERCOAT. THEN AFTER WET SANDING, STARTED LAYING IN CLEAR. THE SECOND TIME AROUND, WE WENT THROUGH ANOTHER 6 JARS TRYING TO GET ALL THE BLENDING TOGETHER. THERE WERE SOME SPOTS THAT WERE A LITTLE LIGHT.

EVERYTHING EXCEPT THE UNDERSIDE IS FLAKED. THE INTERIOR, FIREWALL, JAMBS, HOOD, TRUNK. 

THEN WE FLAKED THE RIMS AND MOULDINGS.











OH AND I WAS PAYING $52 A JAR FOR HOK FLAKE DELIVERED TO THE DOOR


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

damn thats over 1100 for the flakes alone. dude this website does them for 30 a jar... 27 off the truck

http://www.smartshoppersinc.com/HouseOfKol...ist.html#FLAKES (F,MF,UMF)


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@Nov 17 2010, 03:35 AM~19089872
> *damn thats over 1100 for the flakes alone. dude this website does them for 30 a jar... 27 off the truck
> 
> http://www.smartshoppersinc.com/HouseOfKol...ist.html#FLAKES (F,MF,UMF)
> *


WELL AT THE TIME I GOT THE CAR PAINTED, I COULD NOT FIND THESE PLACES, AND IT WAS A LOCAL SPOT, SO IT WAS REALLY JUST GETTING SHIT DONE. BUT HONESTLY, TO DUPLICATE MY PAINT JOB, IT WOULD COST ABOUT $3K IN SUPPLIES ALONE. I WAS PAYING $225 FOR CLEAR, AND WE DID 7 GALLONS TOTAL.


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Nov 14 2010, 06:45 PM~19067355
> *THE FIRST PIC IS THE BASE, ALL FLAKE FROM THERE, 22 JARS OF HOUSE OF COLOR ROYAL BLUE, AND 7 GALLONS TOTAL OF CLEAR
> *



dam 7 gallons of clear :0 :0 :0 that car is flake based :cheesy:


----------

